# DIY sump



## marty_5555 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey, I'm thinking about building my own 15-20g sump and have a couple of questions.
1) where is a good place to get the baffles cut?
2) for those who have made one before, what roughly is the cost? Is it significant enough of a difference from a previous made one to warrant the effort?
Thanks!


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Im going to jump in on this thread because im thinking of building my own 40g sump upgrading from a 20 long. From my understanding you can just cut the acrylic yourself with a special tool. Melevs reef also sells kits for around $60


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sump*

hey there for a 15 gal sump its a good idea to make your own, since u are not dealing with much room basically a skimmer and a return pump ..so it would involve one section , u can get your glass cut at any glass place may help to tell your location some may have a store in your area if u are in scarb there is a glass place on midland and Lawrence area not sure of the name but they have the glass and will cut , just make sure u are dead on with measurements .using acrylic has its ups and downs some say the silicone does not stick to the glass ,I have done it this way with no issues other then in one panel the silicone is coming apart .. melevs reef is a great place to research sumps good luck 
tom


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 30, 2015)

Bump!

How did your sump build work out? Any lessons learned about the glass cutting? What was the price and where did you get it?


----------



## Lorano (Aug 9, 2015)

If any of you want an already made acrylic sump and save yourself time and effort (although I do like diy projects, they make the hobby more fun  because of the learning curve and experimentation) I have a beautiful 4ft acrylic sump with 4 compartments and 2 bubble traps if I remember right. Its about 19" wide and 18" tall. Its drilled for an external pump but that can easily and cheaply be plugged for an internal return pump. Asking $100 FIRM for it, probably worth hundreds more new.


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Lorano said:


> If any of you want an already made acrylic sump and save yourself time and effort (although I do like diy projects, they make the hobby more fun  because of the learning curve and experimentation) I have a beautiful 4ft acrylic sump with 4 compartments and 2 bubble traps if I remember right. Its about 19" wide and 18" tall. Its drilled for an external pump but that can easily and cheaply be plugged for an internal return pump. Asking $100 FIRM for it, probably worth hundreds more new.


That's a gorgeous acrylic sump you have there bud. Definitely worth more than $100 any day of the week. Materials alone would be more than that!


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Since its a small tank. you can try to use window pane glass. maybe visit a window place and ask for some scrap window glass. Then go to princess auto or home depot and get yourself a glass cutter which should be around the 5 dollar mark.

Here is one i made using window panes for a 20g high tank for my wifes goldfish tank










This is my 30g long salt sump


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

If you want to do some work for me, I can build your sump in trade


----------

